# Finding Nemo: Bonus Features: Virtual Aquariums! The Drop Off



## Ryan Anderson

So I LOVE finding Nemo, sure glass tap is amazing... but I don't want 18Hz on up... I love it when the walls are breathin, floor is fluttering, the air just ripples. I used to put The Bass Will Destory You on repeat and let it run all night while I slept, but now I play the Virtual Aquariums... WOW!

One thing I noticed, when I had Finding Nemo it had 2 intro tracks.. the Pixar with the desk lamp, and the THX with the cows and flying dude. This DVD version does not? Are there different DVDs? There is a THX certified symbol on the cover..maybe it's just different players skip different intros...

Anyway, from now on in my WinISD plots I'm gonna set frequency range display from 5Hz-20Hz cuz In really don't care about anything above 18Hz anymore!


----------

